# Strange Poodle Pics



## *heather*

oh my goodness! Those are pretty outrageous! I guess the Panda is ok, but the rest of them are just, wow... too much! I kinda of feel sorry for those dogs... it's an art form for sure, but they're animals after all! That just doesn't seem fair


----------



## aestheticlie

If it wasn't for the fact that they were living creatures, I would say awesome. But as you said, they are animals. At first I thought they were fake but then I read the articles with them.


----------



## mercymoon

That was a few years ago for a creative grooming competition.
Creative grooming the dog thinks of just another bath and groom,
but some of those I do agree are kinda...well weird. Wonder Pup
on here does creative grooming but nothing that outrageous!:curl-lip:


----------



## spoofan

Pretty creative.
But when you realize what the poor dog is subjected to for the benefit of a few humans,it is pretty awful.
Obviously,it would take hours to turn the poor spoo into a peacock...a time that the pup would most certainly prefer to spend fetching a ball.


----------



## Birdie

Ooh I've seen these before! I think the camel and panda ones are adorable.  

I don't know, I don't really see this as cruel or mean to the animals or anything... yes, it's a lengthy process and some people see it as exploitation, but I see it as a unique and difficult form of art. 
Also, if you think about it... if these dogs' owners are able to afford to pay such money/attention/time to them, they are probably very well cared for at home. Those grooms are probably something that happen once a year or so for competitions, and they take all of the uncomfortable stuff (such as the feathers and decorations) off except for pictures. I doubt the dogs walk around like this for a long time. -shrug- If the dogs don't enjoy it at all, that's a different story. If the dogs seriously hated having this process done, I would protest it. 
I don't know anything for sure though, so I'm just tossing in what I think.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Some of those were for groom expo - I think it's hosted by barkleigh every year... I'm going to the one in PA in Sept.... can't wait to see this year's crazy cuts!!!

http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-US&brand=msnbc&vid=40cd8916-8657-432b-8cce-c38e68d20b5c


----------



## AgilityIG

I believe - except for the Elvis and the panda - that they are all the same dog. I have seen these photos before (and others of the same dog) and it's always the same woman with the white spoo.


----------



## passion4poodles

Yes they are all the same dog, she does all her work on that one. I have seen her in compatition, and it is alot of work, and takes alot of time, but it is done in small intervals. ALL the grooming like the patterns and all that are clipped out BEFORE the compatition, so they are not all done in one sitting, and the color and all is put in ON the stage of the compation. The compatitions are TIMED, so the dog is not standing there for hrs on end, they actually only have like 1 1/2 to 2 hrs to get all the color and everything else done. So I do not see it being cruel to the dogs at all.


----------



## jester's mom

I love the camel one, that is so well done. From what I have heard, the dogs are normally done not all at one time , if that is so, then it should be no more stressful for them than a normal bath and grooming, which, for a continental cut is a 2-3 hour endeavor to keep the groom done once a week from bath start to end of re-clipping. Our dogs go to sleep on the table while the blow drying is being done, so, the most "stressful" part of it all is the clipping, the foot clipping is their least favorite thing of all, lol.


----------



## Harley_chik

I suggest you guys check out Sandy's website. She is an awesome groomer and obviously loves Cindy, her spoo, to bits.

pinkcoyote.net


----------



## spoospirit

_those are amazing clips!! I love the camel and my husband and I both love the panda. Being an artist, I appreciate the difficulty of executing one of those clips.

Since the dog is not subjected to an impossibly long session, but is done in segments, I don't have a problem with it..especially as the dog seems to be quite comfortable.

As Dianne said, from bath to end of scissoring, it takes up to three hours to do just Billy. He goes to sleep while I glow him out; waking up only when I turn him over to do the other side. He actually bends his head into the blow dryer since he found out sticking his head into the wind outside of the car window is fun!! LOL He loves his grooming and his time with mommy and will actually sleep on the floor next to me until I finish Taffy waiting for his turn.

If the process was inhumane in any way, I would protest it.
_


----------



## Pamela

poor dog!


----------



## Bella's Momma

Wow...well it is definitely creative. I must admit, I do like the Panda.


----------



## WonderPup

I don't think it's any more cruel that getting earings for a baby or clipping mohawks or dying hair on children under age 7... I don't understand any major difference at all actualy. The dye's used are non toxic, nothing done to the dog hurts, and again as mentioned before the events are timmed. You don't have 16 hours to sculpt into your dog's hair. In fact some of these grooms done straight through by professionals take less time than your dog's visit to the local groomer which in a lot of cases takes all day and certainly has the potential to be waaayyy more stressful than what the dog in the picture is exposed to. 

I think it's important for people who object to understand that while the dog THEY own may not care for grooming or extra attention the dog's entered in these events DO. Jazz is thrilled to be in color she loves all the attention she gets on and off the table. Nobody is forcing these dog's to be uncomfortable in any way or hurting them. 

I've had to hang up my creative grooming hat for the time being and shaved jazz completely. I'm having a difficult time just now even brushing the dogs and the dye makes me sick. I've never noticed that it's had any odor before but now... LoL Well now I am blessed with a super sniffer and I can't stand the smell, I can't even do food coloring lol. I am also forbidden to use blow pens - doctor's orders *eye roll* not that it matters b/c they to make me sick too. I can't get any color out of them without throwing up or almost passing out.


----------



## thestars

Creative grooming is super cool. I actually saw this more in Japan then in the states. The Japanese love to color their dogs!


----------

